# What's the deal with Dynamic Range???



## jpb123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I get it...our DSLR sensors are only capable of capturing X stops of DR in any given image. The common example is the landscape image: skies are normally much brighter than the actual landscape. There are several ways to compensate using graduated filters, HDR, exposure blending, etc. What I don't understand, for lack of any thorough knowledge, is why when I turn on the television there are tons of programs/movies whose cameras seem to have no troubles with this same DR? Scenes I know would result in a DR challenge for a DSLR photographer seem to be of no issue for these dedicated video cameras (film or digital???). Is it price? Is it physics? Why does it seem the DSLR has reached its DR threshold?
Not a DSLR criticism, just looking for some discussion.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 27, 2013)

It's all about lighting. If you've ever seen a behind-the-scenes photo of a movie or television set you will notice there are lights everywhere. By lighting every aspect of the set, especially the actors, they have full control over the dynamic range of the entire scene they are shooting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> It's all about lighting. If you've ever seen a behind-the-scenes photo of a movie or television set you will notice there are lights everywhere. By lighting every aspect of the set, especially the actors, they have full control over the dynamic range of the entire scene they are shooting.


+1.
Even outdoor scenes have heavily controlled lighting. Huge reflectors and lights as well depending on the requirements.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Wildfire said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about lighting. If you've ever seen a behind-the-scenes photo of a movie or television set you will notice there are lights everywhere. By lighting every aspect of the set, especially the actors, they have full control over the dynamic range of the entire scene they are shooting.
> ...



Yup. Even more, outside they will sometimes have giant stands with effectively white sheets which they use to shade from the sun and also hit with very bright lights to act as giant softboxes which spreads the light around pretty evenly.


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

D800 has 5 stops underexposure
5D3 that I own, I think it has about 3 stops underexposure


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 27, 2013)

Recently I have seen a movie production outside with several light panels (LED I believe) about 1m2 (10sqft) in size


----------

